# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  IP Καμερα.

## kostas-23

Ποιος μπορει να ξεκολλησει εναν αισθητηρα απο μια πλακετα μιας χαλασμενης καμερας και να τον κολλησει σε αλλη πλακετα αλλης καμερας.
Εχει 48 ποδαρακια.
Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα για καθε βοηθεια.

----------

